# need it help



## frodo (Aug 11, 2015)

windows 8.1
my chrome window is 2'' to far to the right,

I cant scroll or minanise the screen

I can grab the screen,,move it up or down,,right or left

just not all the way to the left

any suggestions?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2015)

can you just click and drag the bar at the top? Don't grab the edges, but right in the middle of the bar.


----------



## frodo (Aug 11, 2015)

yes...I can pull it up and down

and sise to side  

just cant go to the last 2'' to the left


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not at all surprised that you can't move to the left.................on any topic:banana::rofl::beer:

but seriously, you can try closing and reopening the window. Does it happen with any other app? Or with a new window in the same app?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2015)

in the very top right of your photo there is and x for exit a - for minimize and something in the middle. hit that so you will have access to the side of the panel.


----------



## havasu (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep. Hit the middle square on the top right.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2015)

I say do the right thing and take the computer outside and shoot it.


----------



## frodo (Aug 12, 2015)

nealtw said:


> in the very top right of your photo there is and x for exit a - for minimize and something in the middle. hit that so you will have access to the side of the panel.





that x  is on the window behind the  window  I am having trouble with

can not see x or minimize


UPDATE!!!

BRABRAHAHAHAHHAAAHA

Winkey  plus left arrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 12, 2015)

bin there..........


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 12, 2015)

...and keep your winky to yourself!


----------



## frodo (Aug 12, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> ...and keep your winky to yourself!



it is MY Winky.  and I can wash it just as fast as I want!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frodo (Aug 12, 2015)

Slownsteady

I know something you dont.
                                        I will let you in on the secret


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 13, 2015)

What makes you think I didn't already know that?

And remember you can always close a window with ALT+F4


----------



## HighRoller (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you tried restarting the computer in general?


----------

